# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm > Sài Gòn >  Dòng camera quan sát nào nổi bật nhất hiện nay?

## bientinhxa762

Tuy có rất nhiều thương hiệu *camera quan sát* nổi tiếng trên thị trường như: VANTECH, HIKVISION, KBVISION, HDPARAGON, DAHUA, PANASONIC, HONEYWELL, YOOSEE, D-LINK, TP-LINK, SONY,... nhưng xét về chi phí tối ưu và độ nổi bật nhất thì không thể không nhắc tới 2 thương hiệu HIKVISION và KBVISION.
Camera quan sát tiếng Anh là Closed Circuit TeleVision (CCTV) – đây là thiết bị cho phép ghi lại những gì đang diễn ra tại khu vực cần quan sát bao gồm cả hình ảnh và âm thanh tùy tính năng cụ thể được trang bị. Cũng tùy chủng loại, mẫu mã thiết bị camera quan sát mà hình ảnh và âm thanh ghi lại được có thể cho phép bạn lưu trữ lại trên thiết bị thẻ nhớ, hoặc đĩa cứng HDD (trong đầu ghi).
*1. Những lợi ích camera quan sát mang lại với chi phí tối ưu*
Như một tất yếu, camera quan sát ngày càng trở nên phổ biến, được nhiều người sử dụng cho các mục đích khác nhau như: trông nhà, quản lý cửa hàng, nhân viên, giám sát công việc thực tế, theo dõi tội phạm,… Sở dĩ nó được ưa chuộng và lựa chọn nhiều vì chỉ mất chi phí đầu tư một lần dùng được lâu dài nên rất tiết kiệm chi phí đầu tư. 
Ví như so sánh với việc bạn phải thuê thêm một đội nhân viên bảo vệ để trông coi cả một tòa nhà, thì nay với hệ thống camera quan sát được lắp đặt bạn chỉ cần thuê 1-2 người nên sẽ tiết kiệm được những khoản tiền lương phải chi đều đặn mỗi tháng. Hay thay vì phải đi tới đi lui trong văn phòng để soi xét xem nhân viên này đang làm việc hay đang chơi, nhân viên kia hiệu quả và thái độ nghiêm túc trong công việc có đạt yêu cầu không, bạn chỉ cần ngồi một chỗ và quan sát tất cả những việc đó qua màn hình điện thoại thông minh smartphone, tablet hay laptop, desktop,… Việc lắp đặt camera quan sát sẽ giúp bạn dễ dàng quan sát nhân viên từ xa và cũng tạo ra sự thoải mái, giúp nhân viên có ý thức chủ động hơn trong bổn phận công việc của mình, từ đó nâng cao được năng suất và hiệu quả thực tế. Còn nếu bạn là chủ một chuỗi cửa hàng kinh doanh, bạn bận rộn rất nhiều công việc không thể đi tới từng cửa hàng để hỏi tình hình ở đó thế nào? Chỉ cần dành ra ít phút truy cập vào ứng dụng camera quan sát đã lắp và cài đặt, bạn sẽ chủ động biết được những thứ mình muốn biết mà không cần mất thời gian hay thụ động tới tận nơi.
Trên đây chỉ là 3 trong số rất rất nhiều các lợi ích mà camera quan sát mang lại với chi phí tối ưu. Qua đó cho thấy việc lắp đặt hệ thống camera quan sát cho doanh nghiệp, cửa hàng, văn phòng, gia đình là thực sự cần thiết và nên lắp. Nếu chưa biết nên lựa chọn camera quan sát loại nào tốt với chi phí hợp lý để giám sát an ninh, tăng cường hiệu suất thì hãy để Siêu thị viễn thông tư vấn ngay cho bạn!
*2. Dòng camera nổi bật nhất hiện nay*
Tuy có rất nhiều thương hiệu camera quan sát nổi tiếng trên thị trường như: VANTECH, HIKVISION, KBVISION, HDPARAGON, DAHUA, PANASONIC, HONEYWELL, YOOSEE, D-LINK, TP-LINK, SONY,… nhưng xét về chi phí tối ưu và độ nổi bật nhất thì không thể không nhắc tới 2 thương hiệu HIKVISION và KBVISION. Trong đó:
*Camera IP* HIKVISION: Hikvision là một trong những thương hiệu cung cấp sản phẩm, giải pháp giám sát hình ảnh hàng đầu thế giới với 621 đăng ký sáng chế và 259 bản quyền phần mềm trong ngành công nghiệp an ninh. Các sản phẩm Camera IP Hikvision luôn có chất lượng cao, đạt các tiêu chuẩn quốc tế: ISO, CE, CCC, UL, FCC, RoHS… và đang được sử dụng rộng rãi tại hơn 100 quốc gia trên toàn thế giới. Camera IP của Hikvision được tích hợp công nghệ nhận diện khuôn mặt, bám đuổi mục tiêu, hoạt động ổn định, chất lượng hình ảnh rõ nét dễ quan sát. Công nghệ lập hàng rào ảo, quan sát trong điều kiện sương mù, ban đêm rất hữu hiệu. Đặc biệt, giá cả phải chăng và có thêm ứng dụng xem qua điện thoại hết sức tiện lợi.*Camera IP KBVISION*: Có thiết kế tinh xảo, bảo đảm thẩm mỹ cho công trình, đa dạng chủng loại mẫu mã phù hợp để lắp đặt cho nhiều công trình vừa và nhỏ khác nhau, camera IP KBVISION đã và đang được nhiều siêu thị, shop quần áo, doanh nghiệp,… lựa chọn để lắp đặt và sử dụng. Các sản phẩm camera quan sát thương hiệu KBVISION được tích hợp nhiều công nghệ hiện đại như: chống ngược sáng, chống nước, chống bụi, tự động cân bằng với môi trường và ánh sáng, có chế độ tia hồng ngoại nên có thể hoạt động tại nhiều nơi thiếu sáng như nhà kho, nhà xe,… có khả năng nhận diện khuôn mặt tốt, báo động khi phát hiện có kẻ xâm nhập, có khả năng quan sát từ xa. Đặc biệt giá thành cạnh tranh và các chế độ bảo hành tốt.*3. Sieuthivienthong.com – chuyên cung cấp camera giám sát chính hãng các thương hiệu uy tín và nổi bật nhất thị trường*
Bên cạnh vấn đề lợi ích của camera quan sát và các dòng nổi bật thì việc mua camera quan sát chính hãng ở đâu uy tín cũng là vấn đề mà người dùng cần hết sức quan tâm. Nếu quá chú trọng tới giá cả bạn có thể trở thành nạn nhân của các vụ việc lợi dụng bán camera để theo dõi hình ảnh cuộc sống riêng tư. Do đó, bạn chỉ nên mua camera giám sát ở những điểm bán lớn, uy tín và có kinh nghiệm lâu năm trên thị trường.
Được thành lập vào năm 2007, trải qua 15 năm hình thành và phát triển Siêu thị viễn thông – Sieuthivienthong.com đã có chỗ đứng uy tín nhất định trên thị trường Việt Nam và đã thi công lắp đặt hàng nghìn công trình viễn thông lớn nhỏ trên cả nước. Sieuthivienthong.com – chuyên cung cấp camera giám sát chính hãng các thương hiệu uy tín và nổi bật nhất thị trường. Là đối tác tin cậy của các hãng viễn thông lớn trên thế giới, Siêu thị viễn thông là nơi mà các đối tác tin tưởng chọn làm nhà phân phối. Khi mua các thiết bị điện tử viễn thông tại đây bạn hoàn toàn có thể an tâm về chất lượng sản phẩm cũng như chính sách bảo hành. Tất cả các sản phẩm của sieuthivienthong.com đều được nhập và bảo hành chính hãng theo nhà sản xuất, nhà cung cấp, phân phối.
Không chỉ cung cấp đầy đủ các dòng camera giám sát của nhiều thương hiệu uy tín nhất thế giới, Siêu thị viễn thông còn cung cấp đầy đủ hệ thống thiết bị an ninh khác, cùng đội ngũ kỹ thuật viên chuyên nghiệp sẵn sàng tư vấn và lắp đặt tận nơi cho những ai có nhu cầu.
Để có được những lời khuyên bổ ích trước khi lựa chọn lắp đặt hệ thống an ninh cho mình, bạn có thể gọi tới số điện thoại (028) 7300 1535 hoặc tới trực tiếp địa chỉ showroom: 92K Nguyễn Thái Sơn – Phường 3 – Q.Gò Vấp – Tp.HCM để được tư vấn miễn phí.
*Chi tiết truy cập* https://www.sieuthivienthong.com để biết thêm chi tiết.

----------

